# Knee pain :(



## Ekatherina (Sep 20, 2004)

It is the second time my toddler says he has knee pain .....first time he could not sleep at night!! two day he was ok and now again! I mean should I worry? I called my doctor (homeopath) she said it is growing pain.....I dont know ...it is common?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

might be lyme


----------



## Spiderpig (Apr 5, 2014)

A few months ago, Juniper had the same. Our doctor said she was merely having growing pains and would likely have them again, as she is tall for her age and quite stocky. He recommended buying ibuprofen cream over the counter, the stuff specially formulated just for children, as it would be cheaper than a prescription. After a couple more days and my applying said cream, the swelling died down.

You should take your child to see a doctor, if only to allay your worry.







Ask about Lymes anyway, but I doubt very much that disease (borne by ticks) would be responsible because it's usually associated with extreme fatigue and general unwellness, and you would have already aware of this in your little sweetie at the time.


----------



## Ekatherina (Sep 20, 2004)

Thank you spiderpig! Yes he i totally normal and active otherwise. I have a question: did your dd preferred to step on one leg rather than other....that is what I am observing of him today....although he manages to run on both leg equally..


----------



## Spiderpig (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ekatherina*
> 
> Thank you spiderpig! Yes he i totally normal and active otherwise. I have a question: did your dd preferred to step on one leg rather than other....that is what I am observing of him today....although he manages to run on both leg equally..


Yes, she preferred to step with her other leg and even tried to hop - I stopped her doing that. Instead I carried her around the house to wherever she wanted to go. Juni loves being carried. Sometimes I piggyback her; its no biggy. 

Apart from this, I am worrying about whether my newly diagnosed athritis might affect Juni in later years. Of course, I am a natural born worrier and we have years ahead.


----------



## Ekatherina (Sep 20, 2004)

thank you for your replies! you are such a great support!


----------

